# midori don't start



## talsamon (May 22, 2014)

I opened midori-0.5.8.2 and did some normal settings (fonts, extensions,..) in preferences. After closing midori does not start anymore. On both systems *F*reeBSD-9.2 and *F*reeBSD-10.0) without error messages after I try it from the command-line.


----------



## talsamon (May 22, 2014)

*Re: midori*

Solved in FreeBSD-10.0. Midori searched extensions in the wrong path. Don't know why, and don't know why now it works. Still not starting in FreeBSD-9.2.

Error: 

```
Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
openjdk version "1.6.0_32"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_32-b31)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode)
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: rpc_end_sync called when not in sync!
```


----------

